# Pricing help for speed six



## jkrzwyld (May 13, 2009)

Recently my dad had his speed six with a 4" barrel stolen. He bought it new in the early 70's and I would have to guess would be considered in " very good" condition. For insurance and police purposes we would like to determine fair market pricing for this handgun. Any help would be most appreciated.Thank you.


----------

